# PADI Open Water 1 costs?



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone know the average price for a PADI Open Water 1 in Dubai these days?

Thanks


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

2350 AED 

1950 AED Advanced open water. 

from Al Boom diving


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There are also a number of instructors that are not tied to any particular dive centre and may well be able to offer a more competitive price.

PM me for more details


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Did shark dive at Dubai Mall on the weekend.. WOW.

It was fantastic, sand tiger sharks and everything else... 

Have you tried it Ogri?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yep,

I think it was last June (or thereabouts). At that time you couldn't even take a camera into the aquarium, much less do the Underwater Digital Photography speciality.

Looking forward to this afternoon though. Picked up a few DPV's (diver propulsion vehicles - underwater scooters) last week and am off to have a play with them off of the Palm


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

They still wont allow your own cameras! 

I had to take my watch off as well because ''it was to shiny''. 

Those DPV's look fun.... are they battery powered? how long do they last for?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

That aquarium is far too full and cruel to the marine life in it.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

marc said:


> Those DPV's look fun.... are they battery powered? how long do they last for?


Don't know which model Ogri got, but for the technical diving products (i.e. cave, trimix, etc) you could get models that last few hours.

They are all battery-powered. The power (i.e. speed) comes from the prop design (i.e. material, adjustable, etc) and battery types (i.e. lead acid, NiMH, etc).


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have got 2 SeeDoo Explorers.

The quoted battery life is 2 hours, though I have yet to prove it, and they are rated to 50m.

They aren't the technical ones, but are more than capable for recreational fun.

CCR, I take it your username is a hint to your interest in diving?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> I have got 2 SeeDoo Explorers.
> 
> The quoted battery life is 2 hours, though I have yet to prove it, and they are rated to 50m.
> 
> ...


SeeDoo is for the recreational divers, I have no experience with it but I am sure it is a lot of fun. The battery life is inversely proportional to the speed, if the scooter has speed adjustment. So if it does and you want to test, do 2: 1 at slowest speed for max duration, and 1 at highest speed (most likely setting )

If you ever want to try a technical scooters for comparison, let me know. They are just a lot more flexible, more reliable/predictable, go deeper and more importantly, more power. On the negative side, more costly, more heavy. 

I have done a few dives over the years, quite a bit of them on the deep wrecks off East coast of UAE.


----------

